# Finding medications for allergy sinus



## manecdote

I am a new yorker who moved to portugal recently, I am also an allergy sinus suferer and have ran out of my medication and now I can not find anything like it here, except for some horrible tablet5s that put me to sleep and did nothing to aliviate my headaches....please help! Need allergy sinus medication like Tylenol Sinus, Benadryl, or Panadol (from GlaxoSmithKline). Thank you in advance!


----------



## siobhanwf

manecdote said:


> I am a new yorker who moved to portugal recently, I am also an allergy sinus suferer and have ran out of my medication and now I can not find anything like it here, except for some horrible tablet5s that put me to sleep and did nothing to aliviate my headaches....please help! Need allergy sinus medication like Tylenol Sinus, Benadryl, or Panadol (from GlaxoSmithKline). Thank you in advance!


Go and chat to a local pharmacist. They mostly speak english and are generally very helpful.
Take what you have been taking with you and generally they will try to match it.


----------



## siobhanwf

You can actually buy them online.
But why not get someone in the US to mail you a small packet at a time. One or two packs should come under the customs radar.


----------



## siobhanwf

SUPHEDRINE PE 10mg (Phenylephrine Hydrochloride) 
have SUPHEDRINE PE 10mg (Phenylephrine Hydrochloride) Non-Drowsy
They also have Tylenol PM 
Do not know if the mail outside the UK though but you can always contact them


----------



## blackirishgirl

Benadryl is not available here - I've asked and asked, finally going through Infarmed to get the final answer - "NO".
I rely on Actifed here and Benadryl that I bring back with me whenever I get back over and a few nasal sprays when I need them. Siobhán is correct when she tells you to ask your prhamacist. Where in Portugal are you living?


----------



## canoeman

Buy from a UK online supplier no problems with customs then.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've used an online pharmaceutical supplier called Biovea. They have a decent array of US brands for allergies and colds, and they're international, so have a presence in many European countries (including Portugal).

They do carry Benadryl, and I've been getting a generic form of Clarytin from them for much less than the going retail price. (Check their generic products for something similar to what you've been using.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks for that Bev.

This is the link

BIOVEA Portugal: Comprar Minoxidil, progesterona, Açaí, glucosamina, vitaminas, minerais, anti-envelhecimento

They also iffer FREE deliver via UPS. Always a bonus


----------



## notlongnow

If you happen to be in the Algarve I have a ton of Benadryl from the UK which I don't seem to need anymore - after 2 years I seem to have acclimatised to whatever was kicking my allergies off. If you are in the area I am more than happy to let you have some, I know how horrendous it can be.....


----------



## manecdote

*Benadryl...*

Thanks so much. I am in Lisbon and I am afraid I am not going to the Algarve anytime soon...but I´ll keep it in mind and will let you know if I should, thank you!



notlongnow said:


> If you happen to be in the Algarve I have a ton of Benadryl from the UK which I don't seem to need anymore - after 2 years I seem to have acclimatised to whatever was kicking my allergies off. If you are in the area I am more than happy to let you have some, I know how horrendous it can be.....


----------



## manecdote

*Allergies...*

Thanks, I am in Lisbon. I will speak with my pharmacist and see. Otherwise, I shall stock up when I go to London!



blackirishgirl said:


> Benadryl is not available here - I've asked and asked, finally going through Infarmed to get the final answer - "NO".
> I rely on Actifed here and Benadryl that I bring back with me whenever I get back over and a few nasal sprays when I need them. Siobhán is correct when she tells you to ask your prhamacist. Where in Portugal are you living?


----------



## siobhanwf

manecdote said:


> Thanks so much. I am in Lisbon and I am afraid I am not going to the Algarve anytime soon...but I´ll keep it in mind and will let you know if I should, thank you!



Why not ask for them to be mailed to you??


----------

